# Will my trailer hold a skidsteer?



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I've got a 7x12 Dump trailer. From ground to the deck is about 3 feet. Can I get a skidsteer up there or will it be to much of a pain being that high? I dont intend on trailering too much.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Height and Lenth of the bed might be a problem but the gvw will hold it.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I've seen it done, and And if they got pulled over by the mto up here, they would be taken off the road. most bobcats won't fit on there unless the arms are in the air, and straping it down is a problem. as for weight I don't know what that trailer can hold.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

you could have someone weld up sum ramps at least 9' long and weld hooks on the sides of the trailer to hang the rampes from. the trailer that my uncle uses is the same hight and the ramps are about 6' and the trailer has about 3' inclined or so and theres no probem getting it on and off and if you want to make your rampes longer just add a pair of legs in the middle that slide on and off and to connect it to the trailer weld a square tube thats cut in half to the trailer and the other half on the ramp


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

don't know where everyone is getting the weight of this trailer never mentioned that i can see. 7x12 will hold a small skidsteer no problem you will just need longer ramps that's all.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Weight is not a problem. It's a 7 ton trailer.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Which Bobcat do you have? I would have thought 12' was long enough. Do you have tie down rings on the floor?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing yet, but Im leaning towards a Bobcat S250.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Bobcat s250

Length with Standard Bucket 142.9 in 
= 11 foot 11 inches.

132inch = 11 feet
142inch -132inch = 10 inches + .9 inch


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The S250 is a big machine, the s185 is 130" and my 325 Deere is 138". You would need a good set of ramps to load a S250, they might weigh a few pounds.

Bruce-thanks for the math break down.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

your fine...we pull out takeuchi on a deckover flatbed trailer...it sits high, just take it easy around corners and make sure you have 2 good tie down points in the front and 2 in the rear


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I haul my skid in a dumping trailer. My trailer has a 30" deck height and is 6.5 x 12. It handles the weight just fine and climbing the ramps is not a big deal. I back it in to get enought tounge weight so it tows good. It is really important to park it right since the trailer is so short. I also have a skid trailer but when it is being used on other jobs, or I have a special job the dumper works great. The biggest down fall of towing it in a dumper is the extra weight. My dumper weighs 3,600lbs. empty as where my skid trailer is only around 2,000 lbs. Not a big deal but it is extra weight ,and it adds up. I'd say your good to go no big deal.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I've done it before. It's a PITA to tie the skid down but the trailer will work fine. It is less stable around the turns as your center of gravity is higher.
Steve


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

put d rings on the deck and you will be fine,back it on and you will have no problem


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

You might want to check and make sure there is some reinforcement under the tires of the skid steer when it is parked in the trailer. Some of those dump trailers do not have heavy gauge metal in the bottom. As your driving down the road the weight of the skid might deflect the metal.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

If you have to buy ramps this place is very good http://discountramps.com/bobcat_ramps.htm I have a pair to load trailers onto my 48' flatbed.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with the welded in D-rings. My trailer came with them so the loader ties down easily and it tows just fine. Here's what it looks like when it's loaded in my trailer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice set-up. Your truck looks really good.


----------

